# Are you allowed to ride your horse in a public park



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

You would have to check the local laws and regulations. 

I would suspect, that if people picnic and play catch on that grass, horse manure would not be appreciated.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I doubt it. Liabilty would be an issue. Manure would be an issue. Trails maybe but the grass. No. Who owns it? Apartment complex, housing development? City? County? State? If you know that then call the appropriate governing office for an answer.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I would also be weary of an accident, even if allowed.

I’ve seen a loose horse in a busy picnic area after the rider fell off - it was nerve wrecking. Thankfully nothing happened.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ornamental fencing, what looks like a golf course possibly, a long drive with fences in place....
Yea, no.......
Most places "public" like a park have a sign of allowed and forbidden posted....near a guard booth you drive past.
Your local parks directory you can find online will tell you activities allowed...if horseback riding is not mentioned or shown as 















The answer would be no if first sign is seen , permitted if second signs are seen.
No matter where you are though if under 18 or some places 21 a helmet is the law and must be worn while astride.

If the place is private, you better ask first cause a maintained lawn is not for you to ride on and possibly damage it or the sprinkler system that keeps it looking so nice.
Aside from that, I would be really angry if your horse dug up the grass footing or poops on the grass where people are permitted to walk and play....yea, no.
The fence and no "trailer parking" for horse trailer is a dead give-away to not attempt to ride on that property...
🐴....


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I have done a lot of riding in our local parks. (Colorado Front Range.) City, County Open-Space, and State parks.
One rule they all have, with one notable exception, is that Horses must stay on the trails, and in some cases, on "designated" trails. The one exception is at a State Park called "Florissant Fossil Beds", where all of the trails are pedestrian only, and all riding is off-trail only. (A very interesting place to ride, too. Bring your GPS.)
I know of a few urban parks where horses are totally forbidden, but really not too many.
Ask, or just go and see if you get yelled at, but _do_ stay on the roads/trails, and off of their lawns.
My $.02, and don't call looking for bail if you and your Equine wind up in The Slammer ;-)

Foto: Cavalier Trail Riding Club at Florissant Fossil Beds.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

As manicure as the grass looks I would say that would be a hard no. Out of respect I would not ride on it since people picnic there.. 
If you are really wanting to ride there you need to call the City public works Department. .


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Even if you technically could, I wouldn't. You could really end up tearing it up, which is inconsiderate for the people who maintain the park, and for the other people who have every right to enjoy it for its intended uses.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I almost went out to our neighborhood park today. I wasn't going to ride, but I was going to just bring them and let them hang out. I ended up not doing it, the reason being I wasn't sure what, if anything, the grass was treated with. And I didn't want them eating anything that would make them sick. If you wanted to ride out there, I'd call your parks department and ask what and when (and I guess if) the grass was treated with anything.

WRT manure, we were going to clean it all up once we were done. I wouldn't have any problem letting the horses pee out there -- horse pee isn't bad for grass in my experience, and it's just water and nitrogen, which grass loves.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

We stopped at a public park for lunch one day. Everyone was nice, but my area isn't super strict. I would probably go but apologize like crazy if anyone said anything. Really depends on where you live and what the rules are where you live. I would not do that if you live near a bunch of millionaires or near a big city.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Equestrians here in WV are losing more and more areas to ride. The cyclists and hikers have made so much headway that its becoming hard to find good areas. One of my favorites (Mount Wood Park) is now closed to horses thanks to they cyclists. It was 15,000 acres of forest trails.


----------



## Cheyanne Taylorr (10 mo ago)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> You would have to check the local laws and regulations.
> 
> I would suspect, that if people picnic and play catch on that grass, horse manure would not be appreciated.


Well ya I would clean the poop if she pooped but I’m talking about if there was no one there at the moment, thank you


----------



## Cheyanne Taylorr (10 mo ago)

horselovinguy said:


> Ornamental fencing, what looks like a golf course possibly, a long drive with fences in place....
> Yea, no.......
> Most places "public" like a park have a sign of allowed and forbidden posted....near a guard booth you drive past.
> Your local parks directory you can find online will tell you activities allowed...if horseback riding is not mentioned or shown as
> ...


We don’t have that. It’s just a normal park field next to horse trailers


----------



## Cheyanne Taylorr (10 mo ago)

Cheyanne Taylorr said:


> We don’t have that. It’s just a normal park field next to horse trailers


Trails


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Check first. You could face fines if not permitted.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

If there are horse trails AND a grassy area where people picnic and play catch, it’s a safe bet that horses would not be welcome in the grassy area.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Not recommended! Next thing they’ll add more restrictions for horses everywhere. If there are trails beside just enjoy those.

I’m not a fan of the “just pick up” theory. Even if you try your best there’s always some left behind. It’s worse with people that let dogs off leash on the grass in the school yard where kids play (gross!) but I think it would be the same in a park. As a dog owner and horse rider, and barefoot nature walker, I’d like to know I could lie down on the grass in a park without worrying what has been on the grass moments before.

Also riding there could call attention to the question of where horses are allowed and then next thing someone has a petition in to city hall asking for no horses on trails or parks. Best to keep to where horses are ridden and where you know people don’t mind.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Cheyanne Taylorr said:


> We don’t have that. It’s just a normal park field next to horse trailers


So no ornamental fencing, manicured laws like that picture seen has???

But you have horse trails and then a picnic area and grassy field for lawn activities of catch, volleyball, sun-bathing, tag...softball/baseball and that sort of thing?

If you have horse trails then that is where the iorse is expected and allowed to be, not on the lawn/grassed area cause horses do what horses do and most non-horsey people do not appreciate the animal in their space, pooping, peeing and just stinking horse let alone bringing the flies that follow some of them...

Since it seems you are close enough to see this area, do you see others doing what you ask about or not?
I might consider others way of doing as what is allowed, but....but with how people today not care about others rights,_ I would ask first or you deal with consequences_ if you were not permitted. 
Public parks *can* issue a do not trespass order against you that is legal and binding and you could lose the ability to ride out your back gate...that would be a bummer.
A phone call or most parks have security, park rangers especially to check coggins is done at our parks and those rangers know the rules..._just ask._
Our county and state parks have rangers in stations coming into the park itself, and often they are on the wider trails checking those who come in along the posted entrances but not the ranger station have paperwork in order {we must have/show coggins if asked} and those who frequent often have a park pass for using the parks or we daily pay a use fee same as any other park participant helping to defray cost of maintaining and upgrading our parks.
I would not jeopardize being allowed to frequent those trails by going into a potentially restricted area to horses...just would not.* Ask first....*
🐴....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Most public lands are not for equine use. I would certainly check with the park district. it really depends on if it is state/city/federal lands


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is it even a park. Some HOA have extensive green spaces with hiking biking trails that would not be for equines at all. We have nothing but a photo of what looks to me like the back of an apartment or condo.


----------

